# Tropheus or Tang. Community tank?



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

I am putting a tank in my living as a show type tank. I was thinking of going with a reef tank but honestly I don't want to drop that kind of money on the equipment - especially since my water from tap is nice and hard which is perfect for African cichlids.

So since I'm skipping the reef I want something that will 'wow' the guests...so I want really colorful fish.

The tank size is going to be 75g or 90g, I have a nice black 3D background (slimline background from Designs By Nature, this is one of their older models and no longer offer it in the darker black like this) and will be using either PFS or black sand. PFS for Tropheus/black sand for a Tang. community.

In the past I have only kept mbuna and multies (not together mind you) and then went into the New Worlds and that's where I have stayed for the past 5 or so years. So when it comes to the African setups, specially Tang setups I'm really unsure of how to stock. I have always wanted to keep tropheus and this does give me an opportunity to do so yet I don't want to rule out a community tank that has equally or more impressive coloration.

So...suggestions? I'm all ears...or eyes in this case.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Tropheus are going to be bit more eye-catching from across the room, and a good size school would work well in a 90 gallon. You can add some gobies (Eretmodus cyanostictus) in there too.

A community tank is much more fascinating, but until you sit and watch the rivalries and courtships and brooding it may not seem as "wow" worthy as 20 manic tropheus zooming around.

It's worth noting that YOU will be looking at the tank much more often than any guests, so what is it that you want to watch? Personally, I would choose the more subtle mix, and then tell my guests why they'd want to camp out for an hour and watch the fishy soap opera. In that case, I would recommend this list for a 90g tank:

15 non-jumbo Cyprichromis
10 Paracyprichromis
6 L. multifaciatus
6 A calvus OR E. cyanostictus OR J. transcriptus/ornatus OR L. caudopunctatus


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

Honestly I just want this tank to be a wow factor for guests. I know a reef is the ultimate wow factor tank but I'm a cichlid lover at heart and I really don't want to drop the $$$ that a reef requires.

For tropheus is there any type(s) you'd recommend over others for bright/brilliant/intense coloration? I'm thinking this is the way to go and I've always wanted to keep them since I started the hobby.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Red rainbow (Kasanga or similar) or Ndole red. If going Tropheus.
Not realy comfortable recomending iether for a 48" as mine work best in 60" tanks.

Best of my Ndole look like this

http://s84.photobucket.com/user/24Troph ... sort=3&o=4

Though single photo can look
http://s84.photobucket.com/user/24Troph ... sort=3&o=3

Mind you if you want a draw dropping display of colour only I would go Malawi Mbuna.
You can pack a lot more colours and types in there.

Tropheus are kind of for the dedicated nutters happy with less colour and more difficulty and more interest rather than impressing other folk.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry if the links do not work. Photo bucket has been bugging me for a while to go for the new photobucket. Just not done it yet as was quite happy with the old. Just it seems to be down grading now.


----------



## MitchL999 (Mar 13, 2013)

If you want to wow guests go for one of the sp. black variants. My girlfiend just saw a tank full of Kiriza for the first time and didn't want to look at anything else.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree. Although, for most, mbuna are the best wow factor, unless you have a 125 or larger for Fronts.


----------



## Tvedegaard (Jan 13, 2013)

Its a difficult topic you have up here! A show tank can easily be done only by Tropheus and as you already said, there are too many species to choose from. However, I have presently successfully a group of 26 adult Tropheus spec. Bulu Point, showing the most beautiful colors, but more important also showing the most calm bahaviour you have ever seen with such a group. Thereto can then be added a few Horse Nose cichlids, f.ex. Eretmodus spec. who will not interfear with their behaviour.
Having only one species of Tropheus in your tank you also skip the problem a lot of aquarists do have, i.e. which ones can cross breed etc. ?
Anyhow, it only a matter of your own taste and ideas how to establish such a tank, but one thing I can promise you, is that you will never regret that you chose Tropheus. For me they have been the most attractive African cichlids the last 40 years (I am 66 now).
If you want to see more of my interest please look at my website www.tvedegaard-tropheus-tanganyika.dk which unfortunately is in Danish language, but the Google Translater may help you quite a bit. Also please let the other potential Tropheus breeders in the commnity know. Thanks in advance, Best Regards from Denmark and Good Luck with you new Tropheus Show Tank (I am sure you will select this)


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I personally think you will be quite limited in your choices because of the black background. Tropheus Ikola would probably be your best bet.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

For wow factor there is no question a tropheus tank wins over a Tang community tank hands down. The biggest issue is tank size is a hair small. I'm as hard core a Tang guy as there is, but there is no denying that a good Malawi tank will bring the ooh's and ahh's out of non aquarists better than a Tang tank.


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's a picture of the background I'm going to use. I had it on my 150g SA/CA community tank but I think it would look great oh an African tank as well.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

my tank is constantly being confused for a saltwater setup, guests love it. but TBH its simply my dream tank. i took the time and put it together piece by piece and i could not be any happier with the results. just get what you really want and REALLY think about every little detail. in the long run it will be a much better tank. GL to ya


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah the reason as to why I'm limited to a 75/90 gallon is that I found this really nice custom made stand plus canopy that is just gorgeous.

Anthraxx what kind of rock is that?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

CMN said:


> Yeah the reason as to why I'm limited to a 75/90 gallon is that I found this really nice custom made stand plus canopy that is just gorgeous.
> 
> Anthraxx what kind of rock is that?


 It's called lace rock. It's pretty cool stuff!


----------



## dmiller328 (Nov 17, 2008)

Out of all of the Tanganyikan fish I have kept my wife who is not big into fish but likes color, likes my Lethrinops red cap Chirwa the most LOL.She does like the Kitumba fronts though too.

With the right group # Tropheus are doable in a 48inch tank.IMO top Tropheus for color is Kasanga red rainbow,mpulungu pineapple and Ikola kaiser.

Having a group of Synodontis multipunctatus would look cool too!


----------



## dmiller328 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey 24Tropheus I had to change to Image Shack for my photos,with the new photobucket I can not access my photos which is a shame.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

dmiller328 said:


> Hey 24Tropheus I had to change to Image Shack for my photos,with the new photobucket I can not access my photos which is a shame.


  
Took me a while to figure out the new one out but seems I am Ok now.









All the best James


----------

